# PV: two line side taps



## WMA (Sep 30, 2009)

It is permissible to terminate two different inverter outputs, each with its own fused disconnect, ahead of the service disconnect? NEC 2014 in effect.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Not 100% what you're talking about but does 230.82(6) offer any help to you?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WMA said:


> It is permissible to terminate two different inverter outputs, each with its own fused disconnect, ahead of the service disconnect? NEC 2014 in effect.


What is the "service" disconnect? In a solar system, each inverter is a service just like a whole house generator transfer switch.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought you had to have a single point of connection. I am not sure if that is for a line side tap also. 

I know I have seen six circuit panels used as AC combiners before the single point of connection to the premise wiring. I thought that was the way it was required?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

cabletie said:


> I thought you had to have a single point of connection. I am not sure if that is for a line side tap also.
> 
> I know I have seen six circuit panels used as AC combiners before the single point of connection to the premise wiring. I thought that was the way it was required?


I would combine the inverter outputs like this. Sorry about the 90.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

............


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think he is asking if you can tap before the service disconnect but after the meter.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> I think he is asking if you can tap before the service disconnect but after the meter.


But a disconnect to your PV system is a service disconnect too. So a backfeed breaker in say a meter main, is a SD after a SD.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I was thinking about 705.1(D)(1). I don't see the same requirement for line side taps. 

Sorry but I can't seem to cut and paste out of the 2014 NEC off of my phone.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

cabletie said:


> I was thinking about 705.1(D)(1). I don't see the same requirement for line side taps.
> 
> Sorry but I can't seem to cut and paste out of the 2014 NEC off of my phone.


No, you can have more than one, as many as you want really before the service disconnect. But not more amps than the meter. 

(A) Supply Side. The PV system can be connected to the supply side of the service disconnecting means in accordance with 230.82(6). Figure 705–5
Where the PV system is connected to the supply side of the service disconnecting means, the sum of the ratings of the inverter ac inverter overcurrent protection device(s) must not exceed the rating of the util- ity service.


----------



## WMA (Sep 30, 2009)

Right, 705.12(A) refers to multiple "power production sources." Thanks. This is an addition to an existing PV system which is interconnected with a line tap. In addition to the rating of the overcurrent devices, conductor fill at the taps will be a consideration.


----------

